# Bonding with an energetic hedgie



## brian1546 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey all, 

I wanted to ask if anyone had any suggestions about how to bond with a hedgie that just seems to want to run all over the place and play. I really enjoy seeing Spunky run around and explore on his own, but I worry that he's not bonding with me because of his desire to explore. 

Thanks!

~~Brian & Spunky


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

We call Artemis our "Party Girl" because she is an energetic runner who is allergic to snuggling. She hates sitting and watching movies or reading! For Artemis, I put a fleece blanket over the bed to catch any poops or pees. I lay across the top of the bed so she can't get to edge that is by the wall. I get another fleece blanket for her to play under, sometimes pillows, too. She tunnels all over the bed under the blanket and hides in the pillowcase. I peek on her and talk to her. Sometimes--rarely--she will lay down and snuggle me, but it's all over if I try to pet her! We bond, but she's too busy to be a cuddly girl.

We have all kinds of personalities in our hedgehogs here! When one doesn't want to cuddle, I just go find one who does!

Oh, and I give Artemis mealworms or treats when I peek at her under her blanket. She doesn't mind if we look at her if she gets a snack!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can get playpen panels and sit inside the playpen area with him so he can crawl on you, hide under your legs, etc. and can make the area as small as you want to have him closer to you. Talking to him and being with him is still bonding, even if he isn't snuggling. 

Have you tried spending time with him when he would be a little more tired, not quite awake yet? I get mine up at 4 p.m. for cuddle time and they fall back asleep as their usual up-and-about time isn't until at least 9 p.m.


----------

